# Homelink use case



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a use case for the location-based Homelink functionality and was curious to know how many others would find it useful/applicable, though I suspect it is a small percentage of the whole and probably wouldn't get any traction with Tesla for future updates.

I live in a gated community (I'm not a snob, promise!). Our community has two gates, one for entering and one for leaving the neighborhood. Entering requires a signal from a transmitter (Homelink or a garage door 'clicker'), a read from a card on a reader, or dialing a resident on a keypad and having them press a button on their landline. Exiting requires only driving up to the exit gate (I assume there is some sensor under the road).

I used my old clicker to program the M3's Homelink, and it automagically opens my gate when I get within x feet of the gate (cool!); however, it also opens the entry gate when I exit the neighborhood on the other side...

If there was a directional check box on the Homelink screen that only triggered when coming from 1 direction, would that be useful to you? i.e. the Homelink would trigger when coming from the east (for example) to enter the neighborhood, but not when coming from the west (exiting the neighborhood).

(Yes, I know I could just skip it by pressing the button when leaving, but that is the same as just pressing to enter! I want hands free, darnit! If I am overlooking some obvious solution, please let me know.)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is an interesting scenario and probably fits more people than you'd think. Here is a question for you, do you also have a garage you use once you are on the property, and if so, does each Homelink code you program get its own separate GEO fence? So does it know when you pull up to the gate to automatically open as well as the garage door when you pull up to it?

This is really more of a general question, as I hadn't thought of each one getting it's own separate geo fence.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

This has been mentioned before and another request is to be able to program multiple locations if you have more than one gate/entrance.


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

I currently have 3 Homelink 'links' set up on my M3 - the front gate, then my 2 garage doors. I geo-tag the front gate, so it opens automatically when I drive up to the entry, and the garage door of the side in which I park the M3, so it opens when I pull in the driveway. I can open the other garage door by manually activating the Homelink button for it, but don't do it via geo-tag. My house is probably 1/4 mile or so from the front gate, so I don't think there is any issue with overlap, and both work fine. The only issue I have is when I leave my subdivision, the entry gate is automatically opened unless I bypass it.

(I think I also have an issue when I back into my garage rather than drive into it, but I think that is an issue that has been discussed here before?)


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Have you tried to select only "auto open" or only "auto close" on that locaton. I'm just wondering if that would solve the problem???


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Have you tried to select only "auto open" or only "auto close" on that locaton. I'm just wondering if that would solve the problem???


I don't remember if I did or not - I will give it a try tonight! Thanks!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

twm01 said:


> I don't remember if I did or not - I will give it a try tonight! Thanks!


If that does not work then I would try the "reset location" feature and program it farther away than normal. Then adjust the distance far away and see if you can get it to open when you arrive but have it too far away when you leave so it doesn't activate the gate.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I live in a gated community as well and was able (possible luck in my setup) to have auto open work for opening the gate but not accidentally open the gate as I drive past it to exit the community. 

As an aside, even if the setup doesn't work luckily like mine you can tap "SKIP" before it opens the gate.


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

I just checked - I have it set for auto open only - I would think that if I had both checked it would signal again once I was through the gate to close it (but that is unnecessary as the gate closes automatically). I would think I would need to set a large enough geofence that would include the gate and my house in order to get it to work...

@SoFlaModel3 - how did you get it set up to work?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

twm01 said:


> I just checked - I have it set for auto open only - I would think that if I had both checked it would signal again once I was through the gate to close it (but that is unnecessary as the gate closes automatically). I would think I would need to set a large enough geofence that would include the gate and my house in order to get it to work...
> 
> @SoFlaModel3 - how did you get it set up to work?


It's all about the auto open distance ... when I exit on the otherwise I never get close enough to my auto open distance.

Believe me I don't know what I did, because I can't get auto open to work on my wife's car.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Homelink only works if I pull in normally, if I back in it never works. Its kinda weird that it gets confused if the car is turned around.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jay79 said:


> Homelink only works if I pull in normally, if I back in it never works. Its kinda weird that it gets confused if the car is turned around.


Do you think it's possible that it's more the receiver of your garage not picking up the signal since your car is sending it forward from your front bumper (thus away from the garage)?


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Do you think it's possible that it's more the receiver of your garage not picking up the signal since your car is sending it forward from your front bumper (thus away from the garage)?


No because my truck's version of Homelink can open the garage door from a few houses away so I'm not sure why the Model 3 needs to drive up facing forward in order for the auto open to engage. I will test the distance it needs to close doing it manual tonight and see what happens. Its the same for my Wifi when parked at work, if I park in one direction it doesn't connect, park facing forward I get 2 bars.


----------

